# South East / Outer London



## TreeSeeker (Jan 16, 2018)

Any "fellow forumers" up for a casual game on somewhere near the M25 circle (or down the M20 a bit). Joined as a member at Chislehurst, but would enjoy visiting some other courses Kent / London has to offer.

If you're in the area and up for a game post here or drop me a message.

I'm new to golf, hope to get my handicap in the 20-24 when I get it. I'm happy to travel as far out of London as Tonbridge, Maidstone or Lingfield.

Mike.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			Any "fellow forumers" up for a casual game on somewhere near the M25 circle (or down the M20 a bit). Joined as a member at Chislehurst, but would enjoy visiting some other courses Kent / London has to offer.

If you're in the area and up for a game post here or drop me a message.

I'm new to golf, hope to get my handicap in the 20-24 when I get it. I'm happy to travel as far out of London as Tonbridge, Maidstone or Lingfield.

Mike.
		
Click to expand...

A little too far for me to commute atm around the school runs. Unless itâ€™s improved very recently. Avoid Lingfield. Had our society there in September and it was awful due to majority of staff leaving.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 16, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			A little too far for me to commute atm around the school runs. Unless itâ€™s improved very recently. Avoid Lingfield. Had our society there in September and it was awful due to majority of staff leaving.
		
Click to expand...

Played at lingfield about a month ago, it wasn't terrible but I won't be going again. I was calling lingfield out as an idea of the areas i can reach easily to narrow down searches!


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'd be happy to join a game. Hever is quite nice and the addington. Kings Hill is okay and chart hills. Plenty to choose from


----------



## User2021 (Jan 16, 2018)

Am just off junction 6 m25
open to games

Lingfield are allegedly putting more money in to the course, layouts ok, just needs some Â£Â£Â£ and tlc, especially the greens. 

The tack rack and hotel make a fortune and the golf has been neglected


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 17, 2018)

I'd be up for this depending on chosen day of play
I'm 20 mins down the A2 from the M25, J2


----------



## User2021 (Jan 17, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Am just off junction 6 m25
open to games

Lingfield are allegedly putting more money in to the course, layouts ok, just needs some Â£Â£Â£ and tlc, especially the greens. 

The tack rack and hotel make a fortune and the golf has been neglected
		
Click to expand...


Race track even poxy auto correct


----------



## Dando (Jan 17, 2018)

I live in Abbey Wood and will be happy to meet up for a game every so often but I am not a member anywhere at the moment.


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 17, 2018)

Happy to meet up as well. I'm just off junction 6 (East Grinstead) - member at Tandridge - happy to do a four ball in Feb/Mar on a Sunday morning - cheers


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tandrige is nice. Sunday early works well.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 17, 2018)

Well i'm more than happy with the numbers, What i'll do is give this day or so then put some dates and courses on the table for people to look at.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2018)

Depending on where and when I could come along & lower the tone...... 

Chislehurst eh, I haven't played there in years, nice course & a lovely clubhouse.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 17, 2018)

I could leave my beach hut for a few hours


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 17, 2018)

At this time of year i would serious suggest Kings Hill unless we get a run of dry weather - Hever is suffering at the moment, which is an indication of just how much water we have had recently (otherwise I would have been delighted to organise a round (or 27 holes) there mid week.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2018)

Im deeper into Kent but have been known to use my bus pass to get to meets &#128512;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2018)

I might lower the tone and risk getting my ball covered in green sharpie ink depending on where and when


----------



## User2021 (Jan 17, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Happy to meet up as well. I'm just off junction 6 (East Grinstead) - member at Tandridge - happy to do a four ball in Feb/Mar on a Sunday morning - cheers
		
Click to expand...

Wpuld be up for that subject to diary


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 18, 2018)

Member at Littlestone if you fancy a go at some links one day. A little further to travel into Kent but well worth it for a former Open qualifying venue. 
Also happy to join a south east meet somewhere north kent / surrey, some lovely suggestions made already.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Member at Littlestone if you fancy a go at some links one day. A little further to travel into Kent but well worth it for a former Open qualifying venue. 
Also happy to join a south east meet somewhere north kent / surrey, some lovely suggestions made already.
		
Click to expand...

Id love to take you up on that if itâ€™s open to anyone.....

would be be nice to try and better my shambles there last February in the Kent meet......

Fish, anotherdouble and blueinmunchin can attest to the fact, if nothing else Iâ€™ll make you feel better about your own golf game!


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 18, 2018)

Heavily subsidised by the evil generation X/Millennials :lol: 



chrisd said:



			Im deeper into Kent but have been known to use my bus pass to get to meets &#62976;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 18, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Id love to take you up on that if itâ€™s open to anyone.....

would be be nice to try and better my shambles there last February in the Kent meet......

Fish, anotherdouble and blueinmunchin can attest to the fact, if nothing else Iâ€™ll make you feel better about your own golf game!
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome. Course is in very good condition right now with very little rough as itâ€™s been cut back. Iâ€™ve got 7 days holiday to use before the end of March so will be having a few rounds.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 18, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Member at Littlestone if you fancy a go at some links one day. A little further to travel into Kent but well worth it for a former Open qualifying venue. 
Also happy to join a south east meet somewhere north kent / surrey, some lovely suggestions made already.
		
Click to expand...

Would  love too


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok Papa, Jobr let me have some dates, I'm fairly flexible week days but would need to be a Wednesday if we wanted a 3/4 ball. 
I'd also like to play Knole Park so a return match would be good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ok Papa, Jobr let me have some dates, I'm fairly flexible week days but would need to be a Wednesday if we wanted a 3/4 ball. 
I'd also like to play Knole Park so a return match would be good.
		
Click to expand...

If you need a 4th give me a shout :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok, 31st Jan, 14th Feb, 7th, 14th, 21st or 28th March.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ok, 31st Jan, 14th Feb*, 7th, 14th,* *21st* or 28th March.
		
Click to expand...

Valentines might be pushing it. 

I can make 7th and 21st anytime.

14th I could do if an early(ish) start as heading to Scotland that afternoon.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 18, 2018)

I can do 7th March

happy to organise a return at Knole Park, probably need to April though for that, as March is busy for me, forum at Siloth and then Turnberry and a week later 4 days at Gleneagles


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 18, 2018)

7th March works for me. Also more than happy to bring people down to East Sussex national.


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 19, 2018)

Well up for that. I love East Sussex national but only ever played the east 



njrose51 said:



			7th March works for me. Also more than happy to bring people down to East Sussex national.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm in Ramsgate and a member  of North Foreland. I'm used to travelling to play golf as I'm surrounded by sea. I've not been on the forum for some time but played in a few forum events. I'd be happy to make up a fourballl or invite people to play at my course.


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 19, 2018)

Can only do Sundays at Tandridge.  11th or 18th Feb is looking good at the moment


----------



## User2021 (Jan 19, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Can only do Sundays at Tandridge.  11th or 18th Feb is looking good at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Would love to do the 18th at Tandridge


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2018)

Tandridge always looks nice when I drive past it so I would like to put my name down for this.

 will not having a handicap certificate will cause any issues.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 19, 2018)

I can do 18 feb


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 19, 2018)

Okay let's do it - we can do up to 4 people - first come first served - your in jobr1850



jobr1850 said:



			Would love to do the 18th at Tandridge
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 19, 2018)

Should be fine.

To play at peak times they don't like high handicappers as the pace of play is very fast on Sunday mornings. 

What do you play off even though its not official? 




Dando said:



			Tandridge always looks nice when I drive past it so I would like to put my name down for this.

 will not having a handicap certificate will cause any issues.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thats 4 people then - I'll message you all 




anotherdouble said:



			I can do 18 feb
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 19, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Okay let's do it - we can do up to 4 people - first come first served - your in jobr1850
		
Click to expand...

Count me in and Dando would be fine unofficial handicap wise


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 19, 2018)

Id love to play Tandrige and welcome any return match at Littlestone during the summer. 

Ash.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, 7th March at Littlestone from around 12-13:00 with myself, Papas, JobR and Lphil for first refusal as he posted about making the 4 balls first.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 19, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			I'm in Ramsgate and a member  of North Foreland. I'm used to travelling to play golf as I'm surrounded by sea. I've not been on the forum for some time but played in a few forum events. I'd be happy to make up a fourballl or invite people to play at my course.
		
Click to expand...

Again I'd like to arrange a home/away fixture with you as ive never played NF.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 19, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			7th March works for me. Also more than happy to bring people down to East Sussex national.
		
Click to expand...

Played ESN once in a knockout match but lost so would love to visit again and happy to host you at Littlestone.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ok, 7th March at Littlestone from around 12-13:00 with myself, Papas, JobR and Lphil for first refusal as he posted about making the 4 balls first.
		
Click to expand...

Ok cool Ash - Iâ€™ll confirm when I know what the wife is doing :thup:


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Should be fine.

To play at peak times they don't like high handicappers as the pace of play is very fast on Sunday mornings. 

What do you play off even though its not official?
		
Click to expand...

I play off 15


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 19, 2018)

Game on - Iâ€™ve sent you at message 



Dando said:



			I play off 15
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 19, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Again I'd like to arrange a home/away fixture with you as ive never played NF.
		
Click to expand...

We can arrange something no problem. I work for myself so can play pretty much anytime midweek. Saturdays are really busy so best avoided. Perhaps we could arrange something nearer the middle/end of February? If anyone else would like to make up a fourballl?


----------



## User2021 (Jan 19, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Okay let's do it - we can do up to 4 people - first come first served - your in jobr1850
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris


----------



## User2021 (Jan 19, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ok, 7th March at Littlestone from around 12-13:00 with myself, Papas, JobR and Lphil for first refusal as he posted about making the 4 balls first.
		
Click to expand...

- thanks
Perfect


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 20, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			We can arrange something no problem. I work for myself so can play pretty much anytime midweek. Saturdays are really busy so best avoided. Perhaps we could arrange something nearer the middle/end of February? If anyone else would like to make up a fourballl?
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely up for a 4 ball at NF, tricky for me to get days off during Feb / March because of work. Lets try towards the end of Feb if otheres can make it, how are the 19th or 26th for you?

4 Balls at Hever Castle, East Sussex National and Kings Hill sounds good suggestions to me from those mentioned.

I've got pretty good weekend availability so i'm throwing out the dates below. If you're up for a game on those dates say which dates work and which course(s) and I/we can tally up in a bit.

Feb

Sun 11th
Sat 17th
Sat 24th
Sun 25th

March

Sun 4th
Sat 10th
Sat 24th


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 20, 2018)

I'll try and set up a meet at East Sussex national.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 20, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			I'll try and set up a meet at East Sussex national.
		
Click to expand...

Count me in please sir.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 20, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			I'll try and set up a meet at East Sussex national.
		
Click to expand...

Interested subject to the date - thanks


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			I'm definitely up for a 4 ball at NF, tricky for me to get days off during Feb / March because of work. Lets try towards the end of Feb if otheres can make it, how are the 19th or 26th for you?

4 Balls at Hever Castle, East Sussex National and Kings Hill sounds good suggestions to me from those mentioned.

I've got pretty good weekend availability so i'm throwing out the dates below. If you're up for a game on those dates say which dates work and which course(s) and I/we can tally up in a bit.

Feb

Sun 11th
Sat 17th
Sat 24th
Sun 25th

March

Sun 4th
Sat 10th
Sat 24th
		
Click to expand...

28th of Feb might work for me, tag an extra day on the Kent Tour......


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 20, 2018)

I can do sat 24th Feb to tag on to Kent trip


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			I can do sat 24th Feb to tag on to Kent trip
		
Click to expand...

hmmm, maybe........


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for offering to sort out the East Sussex njrose, I would love to take the trip to play it so post when you have some dates / info.

For the others, which courses were you more keen on heading out to play?  

Feb

Sun 11th
Sat 17th
Sat 24th - maybe from blueinmunich + anotherdouble
Sun 25th
Tue 28th - maybe from blueinmunich 


March

Sun 4th
Sat 10th
Sat 24th


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			I can do sat 24th Feb to tag on to Kent trip
		
Click to expand...

Glutton for punishment Chris ?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Glutton for punishment Chris ?
		
Click to expand...

Nice to give this physique a workout every now and again. My body's a temple and all that&#128076;&#128077;


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 25, 2018)

TreeSeeker said:



			I'm definitely up for a 4 ball at NF, tricky for me to get days off during Feb / March because of work. Lets try towards the end of Feb if otheres can make it, how are the 19th or 26th for you?

4 Balls at Hever Castle, East Sussex National and Kings Hill sounds good suggestions to me from those mentioned.

I've got pretty good weekend availability so i'm throwing out the dates below. If you're up for a game on those dates say which dates work and which course(s) and I/we can tally up in a bit.

Feb

Sun 11th
Sat 17th
Sat 24th
Sun 25th

March

Sun 4th
Sat 10th
Sat 24th
		
Click to expand...

I can do 19th Feb no problem at North Foreland but there is a section who have the course to themselves for most of the morning so we'd have to tee off around lunchtime. Is that ok for you? We'd get around no problem. 
Can't do 26th as I'm playing Cinque Ports on the forum do. 
Sorry for the late reply but I lost track of this thread as it wasn't showing any new posts for some reason.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 25, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			28th of Feb might work for me, tag an extra day on the Kent Tour......
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing at Foreland with a golf society on 28th. I'm happy to ask the organiser if there's room for another if you fancy it. I'm playing the Cinque Ports do on the Monday so you'll have met me briefly.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 26, 2018)

"4 Balls at Hever Castle, East Sussex National and Kings Hill"

and Littlestone please


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 26, 2018)

7th March at Littlestone from around 12-13:00 with myself, Papas, JobR. Liverpoolphil, can you make this?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			7th March at Littlestone from around 12-13:00 with myself, Papas, JobR. Liverpoolphil, can you make this?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ash - yep Iâ€™m still ok for this :thup:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 26, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hi Ash - yep Iâ€™m still ok for this :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great, booked the day off! everyone else ok???


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 26, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			I'll try and set up a meet at East Sussex national.
		
Click to expand...

Interested in this too if the dates work.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 26, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Great, booked the day off! everyone else ok???
		
Click to expand...

In the diary


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			I'm playing at Foreland with a golf society on 28th. I'm happy to ask the organiser if there's room for another if you fancy it. I'm playing the Cinque Ports do on the Monday so you'll have met me briefly.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind asking, yes please; I'd have to see if I can book an extra night in Deal (or somewhere nearer North Foreland) and get an extra day off work.  Over 30 years since my one trip there.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 27, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Great, booked the day off! everyone else ok???
		
Click to expand...

Im gonna have to pass.

am heading to Scotland that afternoon and think leaving around 5ish would make the drive horrific. 

Thannks again for the offer. Will keep an eye out for another time.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			If you don't mind asking, yes please; I'd have to see if I can book an extra night in Deal (or somewhere nearer North Foreland) and get an extra day off work.  Over 30 years since my one trip there. 

Click to expand...

Well you are in if you can make it! Let me know if you can sometime this week and I'll confirm it with my mate.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 27, 2018)

I may be able to fill a space at Littlestone if you'd like someone Mashley. I've got a dentist visit at Ashford hospital on the 7th. I think it's early in the morning. I can check when I get in from work and let you know.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 27, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			I may be able to fill a space at Littlestone if you'd like someone Mashley. I've got a dentist visit at Ashford hospital on the 7th. I think it's early in the morning. I can check when I get in from work and let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger........it's in the afternoon. Stupid hospital! &#128514;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			I'm playing at Foreland with a golf society on 28th. I'm happy to ask the organiser if there's room for another if you fancy it. I'm playing the Cinque Ports do on the Monday so you'll have met me briefly.
		
Click to expand...

Well I can get the time off, now need to see what I can do with the hotel.  Local knowledge; am I better off staying in Deal at the same hotel & driving up Wednesday morning, or finding one near North Foreland & just booking one night there?


----------



## Moquillo19 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well I can get the time off, now need to see what I can do with the hotel.  Local knowledge; am I better off staying in Deal at the same hotel & driving up Wednesday morning, or finding one near North Foreland & just booking one night there?
		
Click to expand...

I would stay where you are in Deal to be honest. It's not too far to drive to North Foreland from there, 20/25 mins I'd say. It would save you having to up sticks and move somewhere different. 
The cost will be 35.50 but you'll get a nice breakfast before we play. Breakfast is 9 and Tees are from 10. 
The course is playing fantastic at the moment. Even with the rain we've had. You won't be disappointed. (well I hope not)
I'll give you my mobile number when we meet at Cinque Ports so I'll know when you arrive.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 30, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			I would stay where you are in Deal to be honest. It's not too far to drive to North Foreland from there, 20/25 mins I'd say. It would save you having to up sticks and move somewhere different. 
The cost will be 35.50 but you'll get a nice breakfast before we play. Breakfast is 9 and Tees are from 10. 
The course is playing fantastic at the moment. Even with the rain we've had. You won't be disappointed. (well I hope not)
I'll give you my mobile number when we meet at Cinque Ports so I'll know when you arrive.
		
Click to expand...

You'll know when he arrives ....... he blocks out the sun! &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2018)

Moquillo19 said:



			I would stay where you are in Deal to be honest. It's not too far to drive to North Foreland from there, 20/25 mins I'd say. It would save you having to up sticks and move somewhere different. 
The cost will be 35.50 but you'll get a nice breakfast before we play. Breakfast is 9 and Tees are from 10. 
The course is playing fantastic at the moment. Even with the rain we've had. You won't be disappointed. (well I hope not)
I'll give you my mobile number when we meet at Cinque Ports so I'll know when you arrive.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I'll see what I can get, although whether I'll be fit for anything after 3 consecutive evenings drinking in the nightlife of Deal is anybody's guess......


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 1, 2018)

We have one drop out for 18th Feb at Tandridge. If someone wants to join to make up the 4 ball let me know. Tee off between 8 and 9am thanks


----------



## TreeSeeker (Feb 1, 2018)

Pop me down for it.


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 1, 2018)

Game on 



TreeSeeker said:



			Pop me down for it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 11, 2018)

Dando clear your inbox! Cheers 




chris3081 said:



			Game on
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Dando clear your inbox! Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Inbox cleared


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 12, 2018)

Mine too


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 17, 2018)

We have a drop out tomorrow at Tandridge due to illness. If anyone wants to make up a 4 ball at 08.48 let me know. Â£29


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 17, 2018)

Evening, did I agree to host people at Littlestone this coming Wednesday? Been a bit spaced out recently and can't remember.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 17, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Evening, did I agree to host people at Littlestone this coming Wednesday? Been a bit spaced out recently and can't remember.
		
Click to expand...


7th March


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			We have a drop out tomorrow at Tandridge due to illness. If anyone wants to make up a 4 ball at 08.48 let me know. Â£29
		
Click to expand...

Chris, if youâ€™ve had no other takers, Iâ€™m not wearing out my welcome and thereâ€™s room for a little one Iâ€™d be happy to make up the four.


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 18, 2018)

Only just seen your message yes you must come Iâ€™ve just sent you a text



Blue in Munich said:



			Chris, if youâ€™ve had no other takers, Iâ€™m not wearing out my welcome and thereâ€™s room for a little one Iâ€™d be happy to make up the four.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User2021 (Feb 18, 2018)

Chris great to meet you today and thank you for the hospitality at Tandridge.

Blue in Munich ( are you home yet or still on the putting Green? ) and Pin Seeker - lovely to meet you guys and thanks very much for the game.

A thourghly enjoyable Sunday morning, much appreciated.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm just a little bit green with envy, I really love Tandridge &#128513;


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 18, 2018)

You too Jon had a great day. Well pleased with my back nine and so glad we finally got to play together. 

Three things - one - I reckon Tandridge have let a potential good member slip. Annoying - as we are trying to grow the club. You will be 15 before long mate. 22 doesnâ€™t do you justice.

Two - look forward to the return leg at knole

Three - update your profile - I see at Rogue, Evnroll at least in that bag! 



jobr1850 said:



			Chris great to meet you today and thank you for the hospitality at Tandridge.

Blue in Munich ( are you home yet or still on the putting Green? ) and Pin Seeker - lovely to meet you guys and thanks very much for the game.

A thourghly enjoyable Sunday morning, much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 18, 2018)

Bit slow off the mark Chris, Blue in Munich beat you to it! Getting a bit doddery in your old age?? &#128536;



chrisd said:



			I'm just a little bit green with envy, I really love Tandridge &#128513;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			Bit slow off the mark Chris, Blue in Munich beat you to it! Getting a bit doddery in your old age?? &#128536;
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, unlike BIM who clearly has no friends I had games planned yesterday and today &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## chris3081 (Feb 18, 2018)

True to form we left him tinkering with potential new equipment! 




chrisd said:



			Not at all, unlike BIM who clearly has no friends I had games planned yesterday and today &#128513;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TreeSeeker (Feb 18, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			True to form we left him tinkering with potential new equipment!
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll see me tinkering with new equipment before too long! certainly felt like I was missing at least one or two shiny toys in the bag. 

Was a really nice course massively enjoyed it, thank you for hosting us.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Not at all, unlike BIM who clearly has no friends I had games planned yesterday and today &#62977;&#62977;
		
Click to expand...

I used to have friends until they found out that I hung around with you.......... :ears:



chris3081 said:



			True to form we left him tinkering with potential new equipment!
		
Click to expand...

Left safely in the shop, didn't perform as well as it looked, but a plan is forming....... 

Thanks again for hosting Chris, always a pleasure playing Tandridge, you are a lucky so-and -so calling that home and it's very kind of you to share it with us.  Once the weather is better & the days longer I'll organise a return at Cuddington.

jobr1850 & TreeSeeker, good to meet you, enjoyed the company & I look forward to both your handicaps tumbling looking at some of those shots, and a visit to Knole Park & Chislehurst......


----------



## User2021 (Mar 5, 2018)

I am going to have to pull out of the Littlestone game on Wednesday -apologies.

Smashed the car up on the way home from the Kent meet, insurance haven't even recovered it yet, due to the weather ( hopefully today or tomorrow).

Hence no transport, thus dropping out, apologies again - a track i really wanted to play.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 5, 2018)

Evening, yes I saw your post in that thread, Im sorry to hear about the accident but glad you're ok. My situation has changed too in the last fe weeks so I could do with cancelling it for the time being too.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 5, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			Evening, yes I saw your post in that thread, Im sorry to hear about the accident but glad you're ok. My situation has changed too in the last fe weeks so I could do with cancelling it for the time being too.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of your situation, if we can get it back on for a couple of months time that would be brilliant.

On the plus side had a call tonight and the vehicle was finally recovered this afternoon from deepest darkest Kent.


----------

